# My most recent road trip...



## JDM3 (Jun 22, 2018)

Over the weekend, I took my M3 for about a 1,000km road trip. My longest non-daily trip since late winter. Some observations:

- Before leaving I maxed my charge and predicted range was at 496km. I feel like I've lost some battery capacity/range over the year. The car has just under 60,000km in 13 months.
- I intended to hit the supercharger at about 402km from my house. 
- I used NoA for a good part of my trip. I managed to run the first 200+km entirely on NoA automatically switching between three highways before getting to the CA/US border. Overall, I felt that NoA worked extremely well. I still feel that it suggest lane changes at the wrong time or not at all causing me to slow down instead of just moving over into a free lane to keep my speed from dropping.
- I was usually driving from 100km/h to 125km/h with the AC on. At one point on this first leg I was prompted to keep my speed under 115km/h to make it to my destination.
- For the last 100km I stayed at 115km and arrived at my destination with about 18km left in the "tank". IMO, it would be very hard to achieve full range unless I drove in the 95-105km/h range the whole trip. Given that I had 90+km to play with, I wanted to keep up my speed to what I would normally do in my ICE car.
- Given the warm weather, compared to my winter road trips, I was able to get much better range.
- After supercharging to about 450km range (there were no chargers at my destination and I would have to double-back to this same supercharge on my way home), the NoA trip was uneventful until I was exiting the highway. 
- Interestingly enough, the car exited the highway with no troubles, made it around the ramp and was heading for a red light before my left turn. There were no cars ahead of me, so I decided to let the car keep going. To my surprise, the car stopped at the red light. When the light turned green, I gave the accelerator a light tap and the car made the left turn onto the road. Pretty cool.
- The next day on my way home, I was on the highway again, in the far right lane. As I approached the on-coming merge lane, another car was entering the highway to my right but slightly behind me. My car appeared to deliberately slow down about 10km/h and allow for the other car to merge in. Now, if I were "driving" I would have accelerated and allowed for the car to merge behind me. But, interesting behavior nonetheless.

Definitely some more "advanced" behaviors since my last long trip. I feel like the capabilities continue to improve. Looking forward to seeing more updates and HW3 in the future.


----------

